# Forum Home Renovation Stairs, Steps and Ramps  treads and risers

## sundancewfs

I'm about to start on some internal staircases. They will be 1500mm wide with 4 cut stringers (290x45mm doug fir/oregon) per run. I'm looking for ideas for risers and treads that will work structurally with cut stringers. Any thoughts on materials and thicknesses?

----------


## Eastwing

240 x19 pine for the risers. Cut a 10mm deep groove in the underside of the stair tread and use screws to fix to the rear of the lower tread. 
2?? x 42 Hardwood for the treads (pine if you are going to carpet)

----------


## sundancewfs

Thanks Eastwing,
Any reason you choose 42mm as the thickness for the treads?
Or is this the thickness of tread material available?

----------


## Eastwing

> Thanks Eastwing,
> Any reason you choose 42mm as the thickness for the treads?
> Or is this the thickness of tread material available?

  42mm treads are common on stairs, there is no real reason for this. I do have a thicknesser and like to take a light pass as timber sold as 45mm is not always. 
Do you really need 4 stringers? 1500mm is not that wide.

----------


## sundancewfs

I suppose I could get away with three... I was just doing my usual over-engineering..
The two outer ones will be dyna bolted to the walls and the middle one would be centred at 750mm side to side, if I was to use three. That would make the span of the treads |~750mm | ~750mm |
Oh the rise will be 178mm and the run is 240mm + nosing 
Any thoughts?

----------


## sundancewfs

Eastwing, again, thanks for taking the time and answering the questions I had.
Regards

----------

